# Manual or Parts Guide C950-52648-6



## 3vanman (Nov 21, 2017)

I'm working on a Craftsman II 8/27. 
Model C950-52648-6.
Serial Number 344602546.
I believe it might have been built by either Murray or Noma. 
Any one have one? I tried all my usual sources, with no success. Seems this is one of the ones that fell into that black hole of info when Sears Canada went under.
Any assistance greatly appreciated.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

i couldn't either find anything, why who knows, maybe because murray is now brigs owned things got lost 
as the c950 models were noma/murray . you should ?? be able to use a murray of the same specs to at least help you


----------

